
SiFive: Design and produce custom RISC‑V CPUs and SoCs - geektips
https://www.sifive.com
======
marcosscriven
This looks interesting, but curious what sort of ball park the price is in for
final production, and what sort of minimum runs?

I'm not clear what 'fabless' means - is it like 'serverless', whereby it
really just means 'not your server'. I.e. 'not your fab'.

~~~
ofrzeta
That's what "fabless" about means. I think using it as an attribute to the
chip it's a misapplication of the term. Many companies today don't own chip
fabrication plants, so that's kind of the norm, apart from IBM, Samsung and
Intel. For instance the new Ampere ARM processor is manufactured by TSMC.

~~~
gpderetta
IBM relies on Global Foundries today IIRC.

Edit: maybe still have older generation fabs for military contracts.

~~~
ofrzeta
Ah, I think you are right. They "sold" the fabs to Global Foundries.

~~~
nickik
I think GF is former AMD used to be. I think TSMC is former IBM. But I might
have my history wrong.

~~~
nicoburns
Accorsing to wikipedia, GF is former AMD, which then later aquired IBM's fab
business. TSMC has always been independent.

